# TPU's Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge- October 16th thru 23rd (join us!)



## Norton (Oct 13, 2015)

*** UPDATE- Challenge starts soon- Get Ready Team!!!***

*TPU's Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge*- *join us October 16th (0:00

UTC) thru October 23rd, 2015 (24:00 UTC) time to crunch/fold and win some cool stuff!!!

Welcome to TPU's Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge
Cooler weather is here and Fall is in the air for a lot of us... which is PERFECT CRUNCHING WEATHER!!! *

*












A great time to get together and warm the cool air with a little digital heat for a good cause. We're hoping that you can join us in this mission.




Link to official Challenge:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7518
We have opened this Challenge to show our continued support for the important work done by the World Community Grid and Folding@Home.
The plan:
Have some friendly competition between WCG Teams as well as within our TPU Teams and hopefully get a few of our fellow TPU'ers to join in.
Fellow TPU members and WCG crunchers are invited to join our Team to heat up some silicon for a good cause, hang out, have a little fun, and even get a chance to win some

great prizes.
How to join:
* note- our Challenge is for WCG Team crunching. However, we work closely with the TPU folding Team and we will be sharing prizes with active TPU folders- If you

have a Radeon 7750/GeForce 560 or better gpu and want to try folding then you are welcome to do that. 
For crunching....
Follow this link to register and join our Team:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1
Once you're registered you can follow the prompts and install software- it's all pretty straight forward
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, our Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
Our Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/
For folding....
See this thread to get started:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/easy-setup-for-folding-home.200520/
If you have any questions you can post them in this thread, the folding Team thread, or PM an existing Team member.
Folding Team thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/
Some of our past Challenge threads:


Spoiler



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...21st-2015-for-dad-for-kreij-win-stuff.213211/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...2015-join-us-to-crunch-fold-win-stuff.210158/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...day-challenge-16-november-25-november.206945/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...challenge-october-16th-thru-23rd-2014.206296/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...ol-heat-challenge-8-28-thru-8-31-2014.204480/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...3-crunch-fold-and-win-some-cool-stuff.200648/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...22-2014-update-tpu-wins-the-challenge.197528/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...6-11-22-2013-join-us-crunch-win-stuff.194389/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-cep2-challenge-6-october-14-october.191430/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-summer-challenge.186603/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-tpu-mothers-day-challenge-2013-5-10-5-19-2013.183575/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/world-community-grid-february-team-challenge.179726/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...nquer-cancer-1st-2nd-week-of-november.174550/
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/wcg-8th-birthday-challenge.175235/


Many more here too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpu-wcg-challenges-thread.111360/
Challenges link at WCG:
http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallengeHistory.do?teamId=S8TLJ6TFV1
See the next post for prize info- under construction...., check for updates frequently!
*


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2015)

As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 


_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*Grand Prize: Win an EVGA SR-2 (2P) motherboard and cpu Combo** - donated by @twilyth

*Specifications/Details*
Motherboard: *EVGA Classified SR-2*
Processor(s): 2x *Xeon E5645 ES* (2.4Ghz 6c/12t)
Cooling: included (specs TBA)
Memory: included (specs TBA)
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Special prize for a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder*
Win a *water cooled GTX 680* and *Swiftech H220X AIO* water cooler donated by @theonedub

*Specifications/Details*
- Inno3D iChill GTX 680 4GB
- EK FC Copper Acetal CSQ water block
- EK CSQ backplate
- Swiftech H220X AIO water cooler



Spoiler:  Special prize eligibility requirements



- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder
- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
Shipping terms- available USA members only
[/Quote]


*available to Team members in the USA - shipping would be too difficult otherwise

The winner of the Grand or Special Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching or folding for the Team WCG-TPU with the prize.


*Other Prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
*Hardware/Software Prizes*
- *$25 PayPal gift (x2)* - provided by @Norton
- *$25 PayPal gift (x2)* - provided by @xvi
- *Windows 7 Pro key (x4)* - provided by [Ion]
- *MSI Z77A-GD65 and i3-2100 combo*- provided by [Ion]
- *Windows 7 Pro key (x3)* - provided by @T-Bob
-* ID Cooling FROSTFLOW 120 AIO *- provided by @sneekypeet
-* Cougar 550M Optical Gaming Mouse *- provided by @sneekypeet
*- Corsair Gaming Strafe Mechanical Keyboard* (Cherry MX Red) - provided by @sneekypeet

Additional prizes TBA
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Game giveaway*- hosted by *manofthem*
Link: TBA
*Game giveaway ends TBA so check it out/get your votes in ASAP!!!

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TPU Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge
- Earn a minimum of *5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 10/31/2015 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge

*Special Requirements for Grand or Special prizes*
- will require crunching and/or folding during the challenge at the *Top 30* level in either crunching or folding
- a special drawing will be held requiring opt in
- winner will need to be a current TPU cruncher or folder as of 10/1/2015
- additional details TBA

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:



> Originally Posted by The System
> 
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> ...




The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



*Note(s):*
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 


*Challenge Participants:*

*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name

list pending...


----------



## manofthem (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm ready!


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2015)

Already?! I better get on firing up my rigs.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm ready!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2015)

AWWW HELL YEAH!  I'll be moving my 2P E5 setup offsite tomorrow to a land of free electricity.  Gonna see what other arrangements can be made too for other systems


----------



## Nordic (Oct 13, 2015)

Is it challenge time again?  Maybe this will hurry me up to reorganize my rigs.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 13, 2015)

started last week on the 3570K  it will be running 24/7 during the challenge as i'm to wrapped up in Destiny on my XB1 to even play games


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2015)

Here we go!!!!!!! 

Of course I'm in.


----------



## Bow (Oct 13, 2015)

2nd machine keeps shutting down after several hours.  Ill get it fixed in time.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 13, 2015)

Joined the team. Time to crunch some numbers.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Joined the team. Time to crunch some numbers.


And welcome aboard 
Those Westmere Xeons are pretty sweet....getting close to 17k PPD from my dual X5650 setup so yours should do damn fine as well


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 13, 2015)

time to restart crunching.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> getting close to 17k PPD from my dual X5650


Wait, I don't get that, 17K, What clock speed?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Wait, I don't get that, 17K, What clock speed?


Stock.  It's a Dell workstation.  No OCing.
But it's running only VINA WUs on Linux, so it's in a pretty good position there


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 13, 2015)

I need to get my two set back up for some crunching action again.


----------



## Doc41 (Oct 13, 2015)

ooh 3 days to go.... sadly i wont be able to run 24/7 as i only got my PC for gaming (well atleast for powerful games/ require DX11 otherwise i can use XP rig ), now to setup WCG and crunch on


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Stock.  It's a Dell workstation.  No OCing.
> But it's running only VINA WUs on Linux, so it's in a pretty good position there


Ok.
I was curious because my X5675 Does between 10K/11K/12K


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Ok.
> I was curious because my X5675 Does between 10K/11K/12K


But that's just a dual-quad, right?
PPD is highly variable--seen it as low as 11k and as high as 19k.  The OET WUs have a lot of PPD variation in them, which I don't really understand.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> But that's just a dual-quad, right?
> PPD is highly variable--seen it as low as 11k and as high as 19k.  The OET WUs have a lot of PPD variation in them, which I don't really understand.




Nope, x5675 is a hex core chip


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> But that's just a dual-quad, right?
> PPD is highly variable--seen it as low as 11k and as high as 19k.  The OET WUs have a lot of PPD variation in them, which I don't really understand.


you said* (getting close to 17k PPD from my dual X5650 setup)*
When you said dual did you mean 2 Machines or 2 CPU's?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Nope, x5675 is a hex core chip


Oops.  I know my X5672s are just quads and thought these were too.


Knoxx29 said:


> you said* (getting close to 17k PPD from my dual X5650 setup)*
> When you said dual did you mean 2 Machines or 2 CPU's?


One dual-CPU system (2x X5650, 4GB RAM, Quadro FX580, Linux Mint 17.2 x64)


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Oops.  I know my X5672s are just quads and thought these were too.
> 
> One dual-CPU system (2x X5650, 4GB RAM, Quadro FX580, Linux Mint 17.2 x64)


I did understand right, one dual X5675, 8gb ram, Ubuntu, i think my PPD are too low for those CPUs.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 14, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> Those Westmere Xeons are pretty sweet....getting close to 17k PPD from my dual X5650 setup so yours should do damn fine as well



I get about the same from my dual X5680 system and that's with some intermittent gaming. Anyways, count me in as always. No I won't game during the challenge


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2015)

I have decent CPUs but I get crap PPD


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I have decent CPUs but I get crap PPD


Try changing your projects to only FAAHII, even if only for a short period of time. (But.....because the FAAHII are credited immediately AND you have pending WU's, you should see abnormally high numbers for the first few days) I assume you're running Linux?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I assume you're running Linux?


Ubuntu 14.04.03 LTS


----------



## swhite4784 (Oct 14, 2015)

I'm ready for the challenge, Let's get it on.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 14, 2015)

Good stuff Shane--you and your army of work PCs are a great contribution


----------



## Silvertigo (Oct 15, 2015)

Picked up two ancient Scythe Ninja`s for my 775`s which will help me through the first few days of the Challenge - 

I`m expecting room/garage ambient temps to be about 32c (90 farenheit) due to some very warm spring days 

Xeon gaming rig in the house will be fine though - in between a little bit of gaming of course...

Also have an older HP i7 laptop which I will only use 3 cores @ about 65-70c...using all 4 cores yields 80c...thats too toasty.

This may turn out more of a cooking challenge than a crunching challenge for me


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2015)

*** UPDATE(S) ***

*22 hours until Challenge start*- time to start spooling up your rigs if you haven't started doing so already.

Prize post is drafted and ready to post


Spoiler:  Preview



As with many of our Challenges we have a few prizes available 


_*Note on Challenge prizes. Our prizes are donated by WCG-TPU Team members "*By Cruncher's for Crunchers*" for the purpose of assisting the Team to continue to maintain our rigs, grow our membership (or our crunching farms), and to promote the good work of crunching in general._

*Grand Prize: Win an EVGA SR-2 (2P) motherboard and cpu Combo** - donated by @twilyth

*Specifications/Details*
Motherboard: *EVGA Classified SR-2*
Processor(s): 2x *Xeon E5645 ES* (2.4Ghz 6c/12t)
Cooling: included (specs TBA)
Memory: included (specs TBA)
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

*Special prize for a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder*
Win a *water cooled GTX 680* and *Swiftech H220X AIO* water cooler donated by @theonedub

*Specifications/Details*
- Inno3D iChill GTX 680 4GB
- EK FC Copper Acetal CSQ water block
- EK CSQ backplate
- Swiftech H220X AIO water cooler



Spoiler:  Special prize eligibility requirements



- Donated to a dedicated TPU cruncher/folder
- Winner uses the card for TPU folding or crunching
- Winner has at least 5 million points crunching or folding for TPU by the end of the challenge
Shipping terms- available USA members only
[/Quote]


*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise

The winner of the Grand or Special Prize will need to declare that he/she will dedicate a minimum of 6 months crunching or folding for the Team WCG-TPU with the prize.


*Other Prizes*
*Note-If anyone is interested in donating a prize- please contact me
*Hardware/Software Prizes*
- *$25 PayPal gift (x2)* - provided by @Norton
- *$25 PayPal gift (x2)* - provided by @xvi
- *Windows 7 Pro key (x4)* - provided by [Ion]
Additional prizes TBA
*available to Team members in the USA (Canada/Mexico if extra shipping is paid)- shipping would be too difficult otherwise
*
Game giveaway*- hosted by *manofthem*
Link: TBA
*Game giveaway ends TBA so check it out/get your votes in ASAP!!!

*Requirements/terms to qualify for a prize:*
* in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be a member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post if WCG name is different)
- Participate for the duration of the TPU Fall 2015 WCG Crunching Challenge
- Earn a minimum of *5,000 BOINC points *for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (see below)
- Qualifying period ends when all participants reach 5,000 BOINC points or 10/31/2015 (whichever comes 1st)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge

*Special Requirements for Grand or Special prizes*
- will require crunching and/or folding during the challenge at the *Top 30* level in either crunching or folding
- a special drawing will be held requiring opt in
- winner will need to be a current TPU cruncher or folder as of 10/1/2015
- additional details TBA

*How Random Winners Will be Drawn (see below):*


Spoiler:  Random Drawing system provided by the theonedub



To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:



> Originally Posted by The System
> 
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> 
> ...




The system makes sure that there is no bias or other favoritism at play when winners are drawn. Winners are drawn based on a random number instead of usernames- where a possibility exists to redraw if that person doesn’t like who won, draw a friend, draw themselves, pass on new members, or skip doing a random drawing all together.

My hope is that this will alleviate any concerns about drawings and their legitimacy. If it works smoothly, I would like to see this become the new standard when conducting giveaways that have prizes donated by the community.

If there are any questions about this system, drop me a PM.



*Note(s):*
- If for some reason you cannot participate at the start of the Challenge you may still qualify for the prizes, PM me to discuss your situation and we'll make those decisions on an individual basis 


*Challenge Participants:*

*WCG user name in () if different from TPU user name

list pending...



*Still working out the details on some additional prizes so check frequently for updates to the post or the OP


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2015)

Awesome.  Will get the 3930k and E5649 going again tonight


----------



## Nordic (Oct 15, 2015)

So one part of my shuffling is putting my g1620 celeron into an asus maximus IV gene. This particular motherboard has some bent pins, so it has no real resale value. I used it as a cruncher for a few months before with my 2500k. Since that worked out with no issues I decided to put a gpu on the motherboard and use it for my main rig. Well within the week it killed the gpu. There was a spark and a puff of smoke.

So why would I still use this motherboard? Well I can't really sell it. Unlike the motherboard I was using the celeron in, it does not need a gpu because it can use the integrated graphics. That way I can reduce power usage. It is smaller and easier to place. It also has the potential to give every so slightly better ppd, but I won't count on it.
The celeron is an offering, so that it wont kill a nicer cpu.


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2015)

2 prizes incoming from @sneekypeet 

-* Cougar 550M Optical Gaming Mouse
- Corsair Gaming Strafe Mechanical Keyboard* (Cherry MX Red)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2015)

Dang!  We've got some even more killer prizes this time.  How do they keep getting better and better?!?!?!?


----------



## 4x4n (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in for the challenge, should have my other 4790k back up just in time.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 15, 2015)

I'll be in, but it looks like I'll be down one rig until I get a new PSU for it.


----------



## stevorob (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm in.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2015)

Um, I think I may sit this one out.





















Of Course that is a Lie! I'm ALWAYS IN!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2015)

t_ski said:


> until I get a new PSU for it.



What size?


----------



## Deelron (Oct 15, 2015)

Time to turn overclocks back on and heaters off...


----------



## Silvertigo (Oct 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> October 16th (0:00UTC)



Can somebody help me figure out when the start time is for me in Oz? 

I figure its Sunday 17th at 11 am....

I`m on the east coast of Oz and to confuse the matter day light savings has started here...


----------



## Hugis (Oct 15, 2015)

try this

http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/fixedtime.html?iso=20151016T00&p1=1440


----------



## Norton (Oct 15, 2015)

*Challenge starts in approximately 10 hrs *from the time of this post.

*Time to:*
- Synchronize watches
- Check your oil and water levels
- Top off the gas tank
- Restock with chips and Mountain Dew
- Prepare for Ludicrous Speed
  - Close all shops in the mall
  - Cancel the 3 ring circus


----------



## Bow (Oct 15, 2015)

All in, Second machine up and running again.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2015)

Norton said:


> *Challenge starts in approximately 10 hrs *from the time of this post.
> 
> *Time to:*
> - Synchronize watches
> ...



-Secure all animals in the zoo 



Spoiler


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 15, 2015)

Don't forget to install BOINC on your PC, Console, Phone, Watch, Car, Fridge and Microwave!


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2015)

united we stand!
we are ready for the challenge...!
@Knoxx29 , @Heaven7  and @CAPSLOCKSTUCK  are you ready to rock another challenge!


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

Its gonna be 

X 5670 @ 4.0ghz   6c 12 th
2 x X 5650 @ 2.66ghz 6c 12 th
Q 6600 @ 3.0ghz  4 core

and if i could get into the sitting room i would have a look but i cant be arsed at the moment

GOOD LUCK TO ALL 

 GET THOSE FANS  BLOWING @Knoxx29


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Its gonna be
> 
> X 5670 @ 4.0ghz   6c 12 th
> 2 x X 5650 @ 2.66ghz 6c 12 th
> ...


thats a lot of hardware son, interesting hardware,


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2015)

Ready.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 15, 2015)

Im already running


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 15, 2015)

My 4790k setup doesn't like 100% with the stock fan.  Have a Hyper 212 ready for it when I get home.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im already running
> 
> View attachment 68545



This reminds me of last night playing FC4 when I encountered badgers for the first time.   I'm going to post a pic later tonight when I get home


----------



## peche (Oct 15, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im already running
> 
> View attachment 68545


i love those little devils!!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2015)

*Less than 1 hour to go!!!! 
*
*watch for some additions to the prize post later this evening *

*


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

And we are off!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2015)

Are we winning yet? 

Of course we are...............We are crunching!!!!


----------



## Norton (Oct 16, 2015)

My 4P is up and running- 48 more cores on the Kreij account 

Total of 68 cores/88 threads crunching for the Challenge!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Norton said:


> My 4P is up and running- 48 more cores on the Kreij account
> 
> Total of 68 cores/88 threads crunching for the Challenge!



 




I too added as much as I could. Got my bro to fire up his 4670k for me too, and that's as much as I can do 

Me thinks me has 16 cores / 28 threads running, a personal best


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2015)

Awesome stuff guys 
Between the full-and-part-time stuff I think I'm at the equivalent of maybe 320 or 330 threads running.


----------



## blunt14468 (Oct 16, 2015)

5 boxes running   3 out of commission.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> ... I'm at the equivalent of maybe 320 or 330 threads running.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 16, 2015)

5 cores/ 2 threads

Took the FAH core back and gave it to Karen to Crunch. Apparently, her BOINC manager isn't talking to the WCG servers, either!

I should have it sorted out, soon.


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2015)

Started already and I have three rigs offline! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Two just need to be turned on (one overheats sometimes though) and another I'm having trouble getting any OSes installed.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> 5 cores/ 2 threads



Aren't the threads always supposed to be more than the cores?


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Isn't the threads always supposed to be more than the cores?


This must be that new *hypo*threading I've been hearing about.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Im already running
> 
> View attachment 68545





manofthem said:


> This reminds me of last night playing FC4 when I encountered badgers for the first time.   I'm going to post a pic later tonight when I get home



As promised...



Spoiler: badgers















Oh it'll be a few days before I knock off a few more badgers


----------



## Arjai (Oct 16, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Isn't the threads always supposed to be more than the cores?


OK, smartass.

5 Cores, 2 hyperthreads and an Amazon server that is using a miniscule fraction of it's core time Crunching for me.






My ancient P4 is out pointing that linux server I pay $10 bucks a month for. Actually, not sure they bill me monthly...

1 of a couple things need to change in my life. 1. I need some disposable income. 2. I may need to spend less time at work or, less time drinking Whiskey. 3. I definitely need to meet a woman that is secure in who they are and/or happy with who I am. 4. I need a disposable income. 

So, does this clarify it enough? Or shall I write a book and send you a copy?


----------



## manofthem (Oct 16, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, smartass.
> 
> 5 Cores, 2 hyperthreads and an Amazon server that is using a miniscule fraction of it's core time Crunching for me.
> 
> ...



Book!  Book ! Book!  
 


Your list..
I agree with 1 and 4, me too. Number 2 is slightly off, should read: less time at work and more time drinking whiskey.


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 16, 2015)

9 cores and 15 threads sorry thats all I got.


----------



## craigo (Oct 16, 2015)

I shall participate in said challenge.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 16, 2015)

4 cores 8 threads...

only my laptop though as I am away home. my wife doesnt want to fire up my main rig as she is afraid that water will leaked and she will panic she said . I forgot to setup my other 2 as well as I was already out of town for more than a week now


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 16, 2015)

5 cores / 10 threads on my main rig (need that one core to run my bluetooth headphones and do some work for change)
4C/4T on my phone
4C/4T on my RasPi2
Might add some more crunching midgets to the list soon. Macbook pro is in process of NASCAR-style repair, going to buy an LCD screen right now, should be up by tomorrow morning(nice week-long stability test for CPU/GPU won't hurt ).


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2015)

currently just have the 8 cores/16 threads running. I guess every little bit helps.


----------



## Bow (Oct 16, 2015)

What projects are everyone Crunching?  I think I am doing all of them.  Have to check


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 16, 2015)

I did get the 4790k hsf upgraded last night but woke up this morning to find Wrigley had rebooted sometime last night and it wasn't a windows update that caused it.  Also I'm going to get my daughters 8350 going.  She doesn't use it to it's full potential


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2015)

Absolutely indeed it does 
We're in this to win it!



Bow said:


> What projects are everyone Crunching?  I think I am doing all of them.  Have to check


MCM + FAAH2 + CEP2 on Windows; OET + FAAH2 on Linux


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 16, 2015)

30 cores/ 52 threads Crunching, a record high for me 

side note: I woke to find that my 2p system had rebooted on me and was sitting idle.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2015)

Time to fire up my 2 SR-2 setups just to see if they still work. Pics to follow when they're running


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2015)

Glad to have you back around bogmali!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 16, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> I did get the 4790k hsf upgraded last night but woke up this morning to find Wrigley had rebooted sometime last night and it wasn't a windows update that caused it.  Also I'm going to get my daughters 8350 going.  She doesn't use it to it's full potential


Off topic: glad to see you are back rooting for the Cubs


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Mi sad... Mi cryin' 

I spent all yesterday's evening to set up RaspberryPi2. 
Woke up this morning to find out that this whole time my Pi was doing nothing...
Scheduler message says that this platform is not supported. I guess I'm gonna have to dust off my Cubietruck, switch it to Android and run WCG at half the speed of RPi2.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2015)

Well its not that bad, to me happened worst, for one month one of my Machines was running 24/7 doing nothing because I forgot to plug the Internet cable


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm in as always.


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2015)

Yesterday's results are in:
https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7518
* [Ion] should be posting the full results a little later today

We took *1st place* for the day but it looks like *Team China* and *SETI.Germany* are going to make us work to win this one!

We need a few of our TPU part-time crunchers like @15th Warlock , etc.. to bring it- put the word out!


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

13, well not so bad, i wish a bigger farm... but there is always my humble contribution for such amazing project!

Regards,


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> Yesterday's results are in:
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7518
> * [Ion] should be posting the full results a little later today
> 
> ...


Yes results to follow--at work right now so will be a bit later though


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm still seeing issues with FAAHII.  Fired up a W7 system and got this (had only FAAHII selected for my projects): 


> 10/17/2015 8:57:31 AM | World Community Grid | Requesting new tasks for CPU
> 10/17/2015 8:57:33 AM | World Community Grid | Scheduler request completed: got 0 new tasks
> 10/17/2015 8:57:33 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks sent
> 10/17/2015 8:57:33 AM | World Community Grid | No tasks are available for the applications you have selected.
> 10/17/2015 8:57:33 AM | World Community Grid | Tasks are committed to other platforms


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Norton said:


> Yesterday's results are in:
> https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/team/challenge/viewTeamChallenge.do?challengeId=7518
> * [Ion] should be posting the full results a little later today
> 
> We took *1st place* for the day but it looks like *Team China* and *SETI.Germany* are going to make us work to win this one!



Here we go 

*DAY 1 Results *

edit:






Sorry @[Ion], and all those in Cruncher Society


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Here we go
> 
> *DAY 1 Results *
> 
> ...


Why just posting till place #11?


----------



## peche (Oct 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Why just posting till place #11?


 such is life


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2015)

peche said:


> such is life


It's not fair


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2015)

I am sure @manofthem will correct that mistake as soon as possible, there are not just 11 Teams competing, every Team deserve to be posted.


----------



## XSmeagolX (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi there...

I just want to let you know, that we (SETI.Germany) follow this challenge to test our import scripts for the upcoming 11th birthday challenge.
So you will be able to watch hourly updated stats for all 43 participating teams (not only for 11 teams by watching a screenshot...  )

Just have a look at 
http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

Having fun with this challenge.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am sure @manofthem will correct that mistake as soon as possible, there are not just 11 Teams competing, every Team deserve to be posted.



Wasn't a mistake. I'm on my phone and couldn't get much past that spot.

I _really_ didn't think it would cause a ruckus 

I'll let @[Ion] take care of the postings from here on out; I just figured I'd throw that up since I had a minute.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wasn't a mistake. I'm on my phone and couldn't get much past that spot.
> 
> I _really_ didn't think it would cause a ruckus
> 
> I'll let @[Ion] take care of the postings from here on out; I just figured I'd throw that up since I had a minute.


You're forgiven


----------



## manofthem (Oct 17, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> You're forgiven



Edited my post a few posts back, take a gander.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 17, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Edited my post a few posts back, take a gander.


Thanks


----------



## Norton (Oct 17, 2015)

XSmeagolX said:


> Hi there...
> 
> I just want to let you know, that we (SETI.Germany) follow this challenge to test our import scripts for the upcoming 11th birthday challenge.
> So you will be able to watch hourly updated stats for all 43 participating teams (not only for 11 teams by watching a screenshot...  )
> ...



Pretty cool- will check it out now 

*** EDIT/UPDATE **

We are in the process of setting up the Challenge game giveaway- please contact me or @manofthem directly if you want to help out with some games*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Wasn't a mistake. I'm on my phone and couldn't get much past that spot.
> 
> I _really_ didn't think it would cause a ruckus
> 
> I'll let @[Ion] take care of the postings from here on out; I just figured I'd throw that up since I had a minute.


Thanks Matt.  Appreciated.  Only just got home a few minutes ago :O


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2015)

Well according to current stats we are 1.4 million in the lead........


----------



## XSmeagolX (Oct 18, 2015)

We are working on our import scripts. So don't worry about the minor credits on our stats pages!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2015)

Hmm, not sure what happened, but got up a little bit ago to find that my main system had rebooted sometime in the middle of the night.  
Not sure when or why for that matter.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 18, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> had rebooted


No BSOD?


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> No BSOD?



Nope, just got up this morning to the start screen.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 18, 2015)

Windows Updates?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 18, 2015)

Ack! I forgot it was this week, not next. 
I'm starting up my cruncher now.


----------



## Norton (Oct 18, 2015)

*** UPDATE ***

*New prize added!* 

- *MSI Z77A-GD65 and i3-2100 combo* (mobo/cpu only) - provided by [Ion]

*Nice! *


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 18, 2015)

t_ski said:


> Windows Updates?




Nope, don't have automatic updates on. I do an update about the middle of the month every month.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

Norton said:


> *** UPDATE ***
> 
> *New prize added!*
> 
> ...


Not the fanciest, but solid anyways.  And should OC well with a nice K series CPU


----------



## manofthem (Oct 19, 2015)

It looks like we really need to be careful... China is coming strong and according to the link by seti, their points today are great than ours


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

Actually.  Let me reconsider.  Might be able to add more to that combo.  Should have a stock Intel heatsink and I'll have to decide if I want to throw in some RAM too.


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 19, 2015)

I have a stock i7 Haswell HSF if needed.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> I have a stock i7 Haswell HSF if needed.


I have a stock i7 Lynnfield heatsink that I'm using right now--offering it up as a prize would be a good impetus to install the Hyper212 that I still have sitting in the box


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 19, 2015)

I only started a few hours ago with a i5 4300m dual core. All I have for about a month.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2015)

yotano211 said:


> I only started a few hours ago with a i5 4300m dual core. All I have for about a month.


Better than nothing


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 19, 2015)

Just added a Q6600 3Ghz(tape mod).  My computer room is going to get HOT!!!

Wish the Cubs bats would


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

One of my DP E5520 systems is down.  Don't know if it died (wouldn't be surprising) or if the host turned it off (also not surprising).  Either way, it's not reporting work


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 19, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> Q6600 3Ghz(tape mod)



please elaborate......i want more fun with my 3.0ghz Q6600


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> please elaborate......i want more fun with my 3.0ghz Q6600


http://www.overclock.net/t/341123/intel-bsel-vid-mod-guide


----------



## t_ski (Oct 19, 2015)

kenkickr said:


> Wish the Cubs bats would


true dat

Look for me on the TV tomorrow


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 20, 2015)

My system will not receive tasks, it just says "communication deferred"
What should I do?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> My system will not receive tasks, it just says "communication deferred"
> What should I do?


What does your log say? (Advanced - Event Log)
What project(s) do you have selected?


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 20, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What does your log say? (Advanced - Event Log)
> What project(s) do you have selected?


It said I was running out of space, but I had 100GB on my SSD. Running WCG only.
Moved it to the HDD, will test there.

EDIT: Working


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2015)

5:062:05:39:04  That's the Total Run Time (y:d:h:m:s) for today.  Doing the math, that's ~1887 threads running for this team.   (yes, we've done over 5 years in one day before)


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 20, 2015)

Cruncher #1 in my system specs went down for most of a day. Not entirely sure what happened. The first thing I did was to plug in a spare psu and so far it's working. Hopefully it continues to work.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 21, 2015)

we seem to be pulling away from team china now..


----------



## Bow (Oct 21, 2015)




----------



## peche (Oct 21, 2015)

Well done TPU, #1 its a terrific place!


.......and!
#13 .... We are rocking fellas!

@CAPSLOCKSTUCK @Heaven7 @Knoxx29


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 21, 2015)

Not far off a million for me........wont be long.


----------



## peche (Oct 21, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Not far off a million for me........wont be long.
> 
> View attachment 68706


no matters how many computers you put in this, the important thig is the help provided, crunch no matter what!

Regards,


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2015)

*Less than 24 hours to go!!!

Don't stop now Team.... let's go over the finish line with the pedal to the metal! *


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2015)

I will be out of town, with potentially spotty internet service for the next few days. Can't wait to see how the challenge ends.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 23, 2015)

Still crunching at maximum plaid!


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 23, 2015)

My phone finally started to give results! Another ~600 points from last night charging. 

I almost gave up hope for ARM crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm going to be out of town for the weekend, so any of my prizes that are awarded won't be responded to until Sunday night or maybe Monday.


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2015)

Numbers numbers!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 23, 2015)

prizes tonight  enter me for whatever im eligible for


----------



## theonedub (Oct 23, 2015)

Another successful challenge wrapping up, good work


----------



## peche (Oct 23, 2015)

numbers!



Congrats all stoners!!! great #1, 
and also 
@Knoxx29 @CAPSLOCKSTUCK @Heaven7  well #13 not bad for a beginning!
well done lads! no matters why or with who you crunch, all is about helping, putting your effort on this! 



Regards,


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Bow (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2015)

peche said:


> numbers!
> View attachment 68753
> Congrats all stoners!!! great #1,
> and also
> ...


This is just the beginning

Congratulations to TPU Team for the #1


----------



## Norton (Oct 24, 2015)

Challenge is done and final results will be in tomorrow but I'm calling it now....

*TPU wins the Challenge!!! *

*Great job Team!- Thanks for all of the hard work you put in each and every day for the Team and for science! *

*
We will start the prize drawings tomorrow evening so stay tuned for a little more awesome!*


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2015)

I can't remember if I threw my hat in the ring for these prizes or not.  Consider this my chance if I didn't do it already  (man I'm tired.....  )


----------



## Hugis (Oct 24, 2015)

dunno if i made enough points lol , but I will be leaving my quad tablet crunching for the foreseeable future


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 24, 2015)

It's a great challenge we just wrapped up, glad I was able to join in time!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 24, 2015)

Final Challenge points!







As we can see, many teams did very well. The Top 3 were a close match, and even other smaller teams like Cruncher Society put u0 very good numbers! 

Great Challenge as always


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 24, 2015)

Shutting Wrigley down to figure out why it kept rebooting...when I wasn't home. Also I'd like my name in the hat if I had enough points.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 24, 2015)

Pretty sure you made it Ken


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2015)

Amazed at the numbers that people are doing now.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 24, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Amazed at the numbers that people are doing now.



I agree! Now you need a hand full of I7's to compete lololol


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 24, 2015)

I guess I'd love to enter for whatever I qualify for. Not sure 4 cores push the majority of the points though


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

*** UPDATE **
Grand/Special prize opt in thread is up- check for your name here:*

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-challenge-grand-special-prize-opt-in.217001/

Working on the list(s) for the other prizes- watch this thread for results soon....


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)

All the time preparing for the Challenge and now it's already done. It was a good Challenge and a good run, and obviously our team had a great time.

Looks like we need another one to get ready for 



I have to say though that I have a bit of maintenance to do: swapping round some ssds in 2 of the pcs. I'm eager to do it too because the old boot hdd (sooooo slow) in the 2600k rig is going to become one of my 256gb 830 ssds, and my main rig will get a 250gb 850 Evo. My wife is going to love the ssd!


----------



## Norton (Oct 25, 2015)

*Prize Winners!* 

*- $25 PayPal gift* - provided by @Norton
*Winner @Deelron* 
*- $25 PayPal gift -* provided by @Norton
*Winner @Mindweaver* 
*- $25 PayPal gift -* provided by @xvi
*Winner @Eroticus* 
-* $25 PayPal gift* - provided by @xvi
*Winner @Antykain
- Windows 7 Pro key (x4)* - provided by [Ion]
*Winners:
@newtekie1 
@VulkanBros 
@brandonwh64 
@bubbleawsome* 
*- Windows 7 Pro key (x3)* - provided by @T-Bob
* Winners:
@Arjai 
@Zachary85 
@Recca29* 
*- MSI Z77A-GD65 and i3-2100 combo*- provided by [Ion]
*Winner @T-Bob* 
*- ID Cooling FROSTFLOW 120 AIO* - provided by @sneekypeet
* Winner @blunt14468* 
*- Cougar 550M Optical Gaming Mouse* - provided by @sneekypeet
*Winner @Shane White* 
*- Corsair Gaming Strafe Mechanical Keyboard *(Cherry MX Red) - provided by @sneekypeet
*Winner @ThE_MaD_ShOt* 

*Congrats to the Winners! *

Note- I will contacting the winners of the prizes from @sneekypeet tomorrow to make shipping arrangements


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 25, 2015)

Huge congrats to all the winners!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You all deserve the prizes as all did an awesome job on the challenge!


----------



## manofthem (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow what a list of winners! Congrats all! 

And thanks to the donators: @Norton, @xvi, @T-Bob, @[Ion], and @sneekypeet!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 25, 2015)

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Oct 25, 2015)

congratulations to all winners


----------



## Hugis (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats to the winners


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats to all winners and a big thank-you to all the contributors.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 25, 2015)

congrats everyone


----------



## Bow (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## kenkickr (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats everybody


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2015)

Everyone who won one of my prizes--please sent a PM my way.  W7 keys are ready to go out right away and the motherboard/CPU can go out in a day or two


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 25, 2015)

Congrats to all winners and If you won a W7 key from me.... Please shoot me a PM.


----------



## bubbleawsome (Oct 26, 2015)

Congrats everyone, and thank you to ion for the pro key!

Also, @Norton tagging didn't work for me, so I don't know if everyone knows about their prizes yet.


----------



## Nordic (Oct 26, 2015)

Another successful challenge. Good job team.


----------



## xvi (Oct 26, 2015)

Two PM's sent!

I'd really like take a second to thank everyone who participated. It's rather awesome to see everyone come together and kick some research butt. Thanks all!


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

congrats all people involved here! the most important thing is not a give away, is crunching, helping to build a new world and some day just say f*ck you to cancer, aids, and many more!

congrats to TPU team! #1 
Congrats to cruncher society crew! we are rocking !!



Regards,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2015)

Now I know why my numbers were down so much! My I7-920 cruncher was stuck at the login screen after a windows update


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 26, 2015)

brandonwh64 said:


> Now I know why my numbers were down so much! My I7-920 cruncher was stuck at the login screen after a windows update


This is why you do a BOINC service install--then it'll crunch anyways


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 26, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> This is why you do a BOINC service install--then it'll crunch anyways



I am gonna have to do that. I went ahead and set the machine to auto log in to help. My numbers should be back up in the 10K in a couple of days


----------



## Norton (Oct 26, 2015)

bubbleawsome said:


> Congrats everyone, and thank you to ion for the pro key!
> 
> Also, @Norton tagging didn't work for me, so I don't know if everyone knows about their prizes yet.



Thanks for the info on tagging- Will need to PM those that haven't replied to the prize threads to make sure we don't miss anyone.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 26, 2015)

Norton said:


> Thanks for the info on tagging- Will need to PM those that haven't replied to the prize threads to make sure we don't miss anyone.


It worked for me  but it's probably better to send PM's just to be sure.


----------



## T-Bob (Oct 27, 2015)

@Arjai, @Zachary85, @Recca29,  you guys won a W7 key from me. Please get in contact with me. If for some reason you don't want/need it that's fine I just need to know so we can move forward.

If these prizes aren't claimed before Saturday 10-31 then they would go back in for a redraw.


----------



## Zachary85 (Oct 28, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> @Arjai, @Zachary85, @Recca29,  you guys won a W7 key from me. Please get in contact with me. If for some reason you don't want/need it that's fine I just need to know so we can move forward.
> 
> If these prizes aren't claimed before Saturday 10-31 then they would go back in for a redraw.


Hey, I won something!!   I've pretty much moved on from Windows 7, You can go ahead and offer my prize to someone else that could use it. Thanks T-Bob


----------



## Norton (Oct 28, 2015)

Zachary85 said:


> Hey, I won something!!   I've pretty much moved on from Windows 7, You can go ahead and offer my prize to someone else that could use it. Thanks T-Bob



You're eligible for the Grand and Special prizes (see list/details in OP):
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...-challenge-grand-special-prize-opt-in.217001/
* opt in post required to enter


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2015)

TBob's board & CPU are in the mail


----------



## Recca29 (Oct 30, 2015)

T-Bob said:


> @Arjai, @Zachary85, @Recca29,  you guys won a W7 key from me. Please get in contact with me. If for some reason you don't want/need it that's fine I just need to know so we can move forward.
> 
> If these prizes aren't claimed before Saturday 10-31 then they would go back in for a redraw.


I will pass on this, Thanks T-Bob.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2015)

I suppose I'm somewhat late but I have a handful of games I can donate for the giveaways. Is MoT still running those?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I suppose I'm somewhat late but I have a handful of games I can donate for the giveaways. Is MoT still running those?


Nice to see you again. Jump into this challenge 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...allenge-11-16-thru-11-22-2015-join-us.217585/

Give me a holler about any games, I'll b3 talking to @Norton about it tonight.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 18, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Nice to see you again.



Thanks. I'll have to downsize for some time but I hope to spring back in full throttle the next year.


----------

